# Aggression, can it be trained out of them?



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh guys, I am at a loss with Sammie! First off let me say he is the most gorgeous cockapoo ever! We love him to bits but he has me really concerned! It started with food aggression, if he had any kind of treat and the kids went near him he would lunge at them and bite them, and not just a nip, a jaw clamping bite. We spoke to the trainer and we practised giving him a chew and then swapping with something of higher value. That worked for a while but then he started again so we cut out any kind of chew treat. No more. Well then he started stealing food off of counters, found a gronola bar in the kids bags etc. sometimes we don't see him doing that so we don't know he has something under his paws and if we go near him he bites us. Well now he has taken it to a new level. If he is sleeping and it's time to go to his crate or outside to pee he won't budge, when I walk up to him to come and take his collar to lead him outside he bites me! And again this is not a nip, it's a full on growl, lunge and bite. He leaves teeth marks and has broken the skin on my son.

We love this dog like crazy but I'm scared. We have 5 kids, we have tons of visiting kids, and occasionally he has to stay with my inlaws who aren't as familiar with his cues. 

What do I do? Is there hope that he will grow out of it? Is this normal dog behaviour that I have been lucky enough not to experience in the past.

I'm just sick about it


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He has learnt this behaviour gains reward, unfortunately. This will escalate if you don't act so I would get some professional help.

This is a great website to start finding suitable help. http://www.apdt.co.uk/

For now I would avoid confrontation with him until you know how to deal with him. No treats or chews. Do not let him up on the furniture at all and to make him go outside you could use a slip lead that you can place over his head without actually touching him and putting yourself in striking distance, just put the lead over his head, give a little tug and tell him to come on, if he doesn't move just use the lead to make sure he does go outside and that he doesn't get his own way, hope that helps a little.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jaclyn said:


> Oh guys, I am at a loss with Sammie! First off let me say he is the most gorgeous cockapoo ever! We love him to bits but he has me really concerned! It started with food aggression, if he had any kind of treat and the kids went near him he would lunge at them and bite them, and not just a nip, a jaw clamping bite. We spoke to the trainer and we practised giving him a chew and then swapping with something of higher value. That worked for a while but then he started again so we cut out any kind of chew treat. No more. Well then he started stealing food off of counters, found a gronola bar in the kids bags etc. sometimes we don't see him doing that so we don't know he has something under his paws and if we go near him he bites us. Well now he has taken it to a new level. If he is sleeping and it's time to go to his crate or outside to pee he won't budge, when I walk up to him to come and take his collar to lead him outside he bites me! And again this is not a nip, it's a full on growl, lunge and bite. He leaves teeth marks and has broken the skin on my son.
> 
> We love this dog like crazy but I'm scared. We have 5 kids, we have tons of visiting kids, and occasionally he has to stay with my inlaws who aren't as familiar with his cues.
> 
> ...




Question....is your dog really only 3 months old??? 
if he is, that is GREAT!!!! you need to take some obedience classes with him. and teach him the way to act.


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh I wish he was still 3 months old. He is 8 months old and almost 30lb, we have had a private trainer. She is the one that told us to work with him by swapping out treats so that he doesn't feel threatened when you take something away from him. 

I'm more worried now that he bites when there is no food involved.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

start with one thing, and work from there, don't give in to his "warning signs" because then you are accepting the behaviour, talking to a professional like Karen said is great....one thing our trainer had us do....feed all meals for 3 weeks from your hand, so that he has to sit, and learn that food comes from you, and that it doesn't just magically appear. 
you could give it a try.

but talk to a professional too.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Jaclyn,
Sorry to hear your having problems and I can imagine your worry especially having children too, i agree the suggestion by Mo and hand feeding may work, from day one of having mine they got used to me taking away treats and taking away their feeding bowl whilst they were eating I do believe if you do this when they are young they accept it that sometimes things gets taken away, because sometimes you have to take something away from them be it a foreign object or something harmful they've got hold of, I also got my two to sit when they are given a treat if they don't sit they don't get the treat also add in some waits and stays if you can this will then hopefully make him understand your in charge and he won't get the treat until he obeys your command, it's called working for their rewards and dogs actually do love working for treats etc. I would definitely book him in for obedience classes ASAP I find these classes fantastic and although my two are obedient I still continue to do a class once a week mixed in with some agility etc. Good luck and I'm sure with some help from a trainer you will be able to sort this problem out.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

All the above are brilliant suggestions... 
You could have a long line on him when he is in the house so that you don't have to get close to him to be able to control him.
Really important for your children's safety that they know not to tease or approach him if he has a treat or something that he is guarding. Ask them not even to look at him and if possible yawn as they walk an arc around him if they need to pass him. Restrict his access to the whole house if possible.
Step up the amount of time that you spend with him - take him for lots of little on lead walks around the block - talk to him and encourage good walking, sitting at kerbs etc. Make it a real time of positive interaction time between you. Also obedience classes, puppy agility and beginner fly ball - the more you do with him the more he will respect you as leader and look to you for guidance.
Watch out for signs that he is feeling threatened or challenged and ask your trainer for help in coming up with strategies that will allow you to take control in a way that is not going to escalate his feeling of being threatened... but rather allow him to 'shed stress'...
Good luck...


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I have learnt so much from a dog behaviourist about dog language and how quickly a dog will take control if allowed to do so. At 8 months old Sammie is establishing himself into your pack and at the moment he has elevated his status to pack leader which will need to change for you to regain control.
Now, I am new to this and I don't know Sammie but a dog behaviourist will change your life by evaluating his behaviour! My problem with my male dog was pulling on the lead & I learnt so much that I was doing so wrong with him before we even left the house! Its small behaviours that affect our poos that I never even thought about!
Look for a behaviourist - mine has made a massive difference in 2 sessions!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with Karen you need a good postive reward based trainer and in the meantime you need to avoid any conflict.

You definitely do not need to start taking things away and a proper proper program to address resource guarding includes swapping if you do need to take things away but it also includes building up the dogs confidence in situations where it does have items so it no longer feels the need to guard.

Molly was rehomed at 17 months as her family were struggling to cope with her aggression. This all turned out to be resource guarding and whilst I would not say she is totally cured we live together in reasonable peace and harmony and I know the situations she is likely to struggle with and avoid putting her in them as much as possible.


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks guys for all your replies. All very helpful. I called our trainer and she came and did a private lesson and is coming back for a few more, she also had some great tips for us, a lot along the lines of what you guys said.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am going on record to say I like the Dog Whisperer. For the first time I have a dog that doesn't pull on the lead thanks to his method of walking them. I watched him with a dog called Gavin and his love for dogs shone through. He steps in when a lot of other trainers have washed their hands of vicious dogs, and he sorts them out and saves their lives. The anti brigade are just jealous of his success. Oh yes, and he lives in USA a country that has very different standards to ours. He uses natural oils, acupuncture, natural remedies, believes in spaying and neutering and he is great at reading dogs body language. He is also very entertaining in his live show.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok so stopping the treats isn't a good plan his possessive ness will just move on the other things. So I say give him treats but don't give them to him. You hold it and let him chew on it, that way it's your chew and you and letting him chew it. Then when he gets really into chewing tell him leave take it away. Then let home Chew it as a reward then repeat again and again. When he starts letting you do this start letting go of the chew (not the lead)then taking hold of it again.
For this exorcize get a cheep lead and cut it so its only about half the length and just leave it clipped to his collar, it won't catch on anything but it will be easy for you to get a hold of him but keep your hands at a safe distance. This can be lef on all the time so if you need to move him you don't need to touch him. 

So when you holding the treat take hole of the lead so that if he does lunge you can stop him.

I know I always bang on about the lead thing but it is effective . 

I also agree with the no couch or bed. Also get him to sir and wait for his dinner again use the lead to reinforce that he waits till you say it's ok. Get the kids involved to. Make him sit and wait at the front door (or any door) you go through first and invite him. 

You just need to set some boundaries with him and show him what the family dynamic Riley is i.e. you, hubby, kids then dog. 
This won't go away in one night you talking weeks to months of hard work spending a littl extra time showing him who is boss, and you need to be consistent it won't work if you do it one every so often, it's all day every time your doing something with him.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Kendal - that is fantastic advice. You really do have a way with dogs don't you?

It is actually word for word what i was told to help me with Clyde - he is not aggressive but he is a lead puller and a game chaser!

We never allow Clyde to push through doors - and we make him wait for his meals.
With Treacle - she was born with perfect manners - Clyde was always the naughty boy but in the early days we thought it was funny - big mistake - he got away with far too much!

To give you some encouragement Jaclyn - Clyde is getting so much better - he is still trying to pull me when we walk but consistency is the key - my guy describes dogs as gamblers - the one chance they get away with something will make them keep trying so that they win again - so don't let up!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I have to ask this, sorry if it sounds rude. If you have other kids coming over, could they be teasing or harassing your dog or even your kids playing with him and teasing him? This can be a cause of your dog getting aggressive. I think you also need to make sure "any" kids that are in your house knows how to play and handle a dog. I know when I have my step-grandkids in our house I always watch them around our cat. Just until they get older and know how to read her "language". 

Also with what others said, is to work with a trainer, which you are already doing. I know there are so many resourses out there now-a-days.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I would say it appears you have a busy excitable household maybe pup is one of those who prefers a calmer enviroment. He may be lacking in coinfidence and therefore doing what nature tells him get in first or get set upon! He may respond to a quieter enviroment where he does not feel the need to constantly protect himself. Also if you are going to try giving food by hand wear good thick gloves!

PS I am also a fan of Ceaser Milan. He tells it how it is unpalletable to some but I do believe he has the dogs best interests at heart. They are dogs not small fluffy humans.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Another who is anti Cesar Milan - another youtube video showing how badly he misjudges a dog who is resource guarding and how he practically forces the dog into biting - the man is a liability and this poor dog has been pushed to the limit by him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDb-wsQzAeI

This is an excellent book regarding resource guarding 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mine-Practical-Guide-Resource-Guarding/dp/0970562942/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1356978888&sr=1-1

Giving food by hand should not pose a problem at all - trying to take it away again would be extremely foolish and should be totally avoided. You are aiming for the dog to feel fully comfortable with you around the guarded object whatever it is and you will not achieve that by taking it away!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I find that i can move my dogs bodily when they are eating ( if I need to get in the freezer for example and they are in the way) I can take away things They shouldn't have by offering a better treat. There is no problem around food or treats or toys at all, but you need to start early. As soon as you bring them home as puppies you don't laugh when they nip your clothes etc. You tell them no..and mean it. But most importantly, give them their space. Protect them from intrusion at meal and treat times, that way they learn to trust you and when you have a trusting dog, one that knows you are it's protector, it's provider, it's nurse, the relationship you have with that dog will be wonderful.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Very true and something I have always been able to so with previous dogs - but a dog with resource guarding issues is a whole different matter and basically they don't fully trust you. Molly came to me at 17 months - we have done a whole lot to improve her reactions and her trust if now good - but not total and in truth I am not sure it will ever be total and she will always show signs of guarding if stressed. It is my job now to avoid putting her in positions where she is uncomfortable enough to feel the need to guard as much as I can.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes I agree 2ndhandgal. Making her secure is the way forward. Good luck with it.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I know dog training has moved on, but I took Emma to puppy classes in Gloucester in 1996 and she used to say never use your hands to chastise a dog, they are for love and treats. I will say I have never used my hands or feet, have never needed to. But there is a difference between kicking a dog (like a footballer) and doing it like Ceasar Milan. He is called in to these dogs when other trainers have failed. I have watched the you tube videos and have seen all of those videos in context too. On his show they have a clock running so you see how long a situation lasts for. He is no way cruel as the you tube videos make him appear. But whatever your opinion of him his manta of boundaries, exercise and affection works like a charm and if you want a well balanced dog then that is what you have to do.


----------



## Emmelina (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't know if this will help you but it worked for me with Megan. It took me about 15 minutes and I only had to do it twice before she got the idea.

When she got to the stage where she growled and wanted to snatch treats out of my hand, I took some cheese (yes i know it's not for any dog you choose something that your pup loves) then I put it in my hand and closed my fingers around it tightly. she could smell the treat but not get at it. you have to be prepared to hang in there even if you get nipped a little with this one. 

Then I waited. she tried every trick she knew to get under my fingers and open my hand but I was having none of it. eventually she backed away and gave up. Right away I called her a good dog, opened my hand and she received her treat. Then we did it over. the second time she gave up much more quickly and once she had backed away again she got the hand opened and was told 'gentle' as she took the treat. after five tries at this she had realised that the only way she could get a treat was not only to back away from me but to sit quietly until I was ready. 

By saying 'gentle' when she took the the treat gently without snatching she learned the word and it can now be applied to other situations, like playing with cats.

By her taking the food from my hand and only when I was read she learned that food was from me and something to be grateful for not get aggressive about. 

I think that this is a tip I picked up in a puppy book before I even got Megan and certainly I was lucky to go through this stage before her teeth came in fully. But think that if you try it yourself and get sammie used to taking food from you and only when he is gentle letting him try it with the children it might work out. 

Getting a trainers help though is the best idea if you are really worried about it. certainly this is behaviour to be nipped in the bud!

Best of luck. x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry - going off topic slightly - but I have to totally disagree about Cesar Milan - to see the effect of kicking or any of the other aversives her uses you only have to watch the behaviour of the dogs he is around - what he calls a calm submissive state is usually shut down learned helplessness where the dog stops reacting to whatever it is they are concerned about due to fear of his reactions - that is not training it is bullying.

For those who like him - try watching the programs with the sound down and watching the dogs rather than watching and listening to him - you will see a series of unhappy dogs giving a whole catalogue of calming signals and trying desperately to get away before finally giving in - his methods have no place in modern dog training and have been quite rightly condemmed by most of the major animal welfare organisations in the UK.


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

No, my kids don't tease him at all, all have been taught to respect the dogs just like we do with each other and that to be extra aware around the dogs. Also, all our visiting kids I know extremely well and they are all very gentle and are always supervised.

His behavior actually started when we were petsitting our friends dog and he stole a treat from Sammie. Sammie went after him and it was the first time I had ever seen Sammie act that way. 

It's been a couple weeks since we changed things up around here and he is doing much better already. In fact we haven't had an incident in over a week now. I'm going to continue doing what our trainer suggested which is really to show him that I'm the leader around here. No more going to get him to go out to do his business, he comes when I call him, I do obedience with him everyday etc. 

He really is a lovely guy so I'm glad he seems to have made progress 





Florida Cockapoo said:


> I have to ask this, sorry if it sounds rude. If you have other kids coming over, could they be teasing or harassing your dog or even your kids playing with him and teasing him? This can be a cause of your dog getting aggressive. I think you also need to make sure "any" kids that are in your house knows how to play and handle a dog. I know when I have my step-grandkids in our house I always watch them around our cat. Just until they get older and know how to read her "language".
> 
> Also with what others said, is to work with a trainer, which you are already doing. I know there are so many resourses out there now-a-days.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That sounds great. So glad for you.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done to you - it takes guts to face up to a situation, seek advice and then stick to it.
Your dog will be much happier knowing that you are his leader!
I hope you continue to see improvement.


----------

